# Nuggets Jersey Sells



## Natey (May 28, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/nuggets/news/2007_jersey_sales_061107.html

*Iverson, Anthony Among NBA’s Best-Selling Jerseys
Nuggets duo the only teammates to appear in Top 10*



NEW YORK, June 11 – Allen Iverson and Carmelo Anthony of the Denver Nuggets rank No. 4 and No. 6, respectively, on the 2007 NBA Most Popular Jersey List. The list is based on sales at the NBA Store in New York City and NBAStore.com since the start of the 2006-07 NBA season. The Los Angeles Lakers’ Kobe Bryant ranked as the most popular jersey in the NBA this season, regaining the lead from the Miami Heat’s Dwyane Wade (ranked No. 2 this year), who had held the top spot since May 2005.
Iverson ranked No. 3 in sales last season as a member of the Philadelphia 76ers, while Anthony ranked No. 8 overall.

As a team, the Denver Nuggets closed out the 2006-07 season No. 6 on the league’s Most Popular Team Merchandise List. The Los Angeles Lakers remained No. 1 for the fifth consecutive season, while the Miami Heat and the New York Knicks are No. 2 and No. 3, respectively.

The Nuggets did not appear in the top 10 of the NBA's Most Popular Team Merchandise List during the 2005-06 season.

NBA merchandise has recorded strong sales this season including a 26-percent increase in global sales of NBA apparel and footwear. This season was the first with adidas as the NBA’s Official Outfitter. The NBA Store had the strongest sales season in history during its Fall Season (October-March.) Sales increased 7 percent over last year and jerseys continued to be the NBA Store’s best-selling item.

The NBA’s Most Popular Jersey List and the Most Popular Team Merchandise List are listed below:

TOP 15 PLAYERS
1. Kobe Bryant – Los Angeles Lakers
2. Dwyane Wade – Miami Heat 
3. LeBron James – Cleveland Cavaliers
4. Allen Iverson – Denver Nuggets 
5. Steve Nash – Phoenix Suns 
6. Carmelo Anthony – Denver Nuggets
7. Stephon Marbury – New York Knicks
8. Dirk Nowitzki – Dallas Mavericks
9. Gilbert Arenas – Washington Wizards
10. Vince Carter – New Jersey Nets
11. Tracy McGrady – Houston Rockets
12. Shaquille O’Neal – Miami Heat
13. Paul Pierce – Boston Celtics
14. Ben Wallace – Chicago Bulls
15. Tim Duncan – San Antonio Spurs


TOP 10 TEAMS
1. Los Angeles Lakers
2. Miami Heat
3. New York Knicks
4. Chicago Bulls
5. Cleveland Cavaliers
6. Denver Nuggets
7. Boston Celtics
8. Phoenix Suns
9. San Antonio Spurs
10. New Jersey Nets


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hey guys just wanted to ask you guys a quick question, got a mates 21st comin up and was gonna get him a nugz jersey.. long time fan

are you using the same alternate jersey for next season?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

So far that we know of, yup.

Unless they go to the brown/green plaid combo that's been considered for awhile.





















I was joking.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> So far that we know of, yup.
> 
> Unless they go to the brown/green plaid combo that's been considered for awhile.
> 
> ...


lol ta


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

At least the Nuggets got something going for them.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

You mean SALES? You smart, dumb ** ******


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I need to cop that new AI nuggets piece


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> At least the Nuggets got something going for them.


This coming from a Bucks fan? How about that draft pick?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

darth-horax said:


> This coming from a Bucks fan? How about that draft pick?


:lol:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> This coming from a Bucks fan? How about that draft pick?


I could give a rat's *** about Yi. He doesn't want to tough it out playing for us, good for him. If we actually stayed healthy, we would would have made playoffs last year.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You guys have a solid team up there. However, if Redd goes down, so does the club.
Just like the Nuggets when they had the string of injuries and suspensions. If they don't have that 20 day string of problems, we're in the mix for home court advantage.


----------

